# Kabelausstattung Dark Power P12



## Threshold (15. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich hab da mal eine Frage.
Die beiden P12 Netzteile sind ja nicht wirklich günstig.,
Aber wieso sind da nur Doppelstrang Kabel im Lieferumfang dabei? Ich vermisse ein oder zwei einzelne PCIe Kabel. Z.B. wenn man eine Soundkarte verbauen will oder jetzt für die Grafikkarten, die 3x PCIe benötigen.
Man muss da immer ein  Doppelstrang benutzen und am Ende liegt davon ein Kabel tot im Rechner herum, was echt unschön ist.
Bei Preisen von 400€ und mehr für die beiden Modelle erwarte ich persönlich einfach eine bessere Ausstattung, was die Kabel angeht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo Threshold,

gebe ich gerne weiter.  Aktuell ist hier keine Umsetzung geplant gewesen.
Über uns wäre das aber sicherlich im Einzelfall zu realisieren. 
VG

Marco


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2021)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Threshold,
> 
> gebe ich gerne weiter.  Aktuell ist hier keine Umsetzung geplant gewesen.
> Über uns wäre das aber sicherlich im Einzelfall zu realisieren.
> ...


Es ist halt schade, dass wenn man noch ein PCIe Kabel braucht -- für eine Soundkarte oder die neuen Grafikkarte mit 3x Versorgung -- gezwungen ist, ein Doppelstrang zu verbauen und somit ein Kabel unnütz im Rechner liegen hat.
Ich hab ja noch das P11 und da ist ein einzelnes PCIe Kabel dabei (1x 6 Pin). Vermutlich extra wenn man eine Soundkarte benutzt oder ein Mainboard hat, das eine 6 Pin extra Stromversorgung hat.

Andere Baustelle:
BeQuiet bringt ja jetzt kleinere Dark Power 12 Modelle auf den Markt. Das ist natürlich sehr begrüßenswert und da ist sicher auch das dabei, das das P11 bei mir ersetzen wird -- aber eine Frage:
Ist die Lieferbarkeit schon abzusehen? Wird das ähnlich ausfallen wie bei den P12 Pro Modellen (wo nichts zu bekommen ist) oder klappt das besser?


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Februar 2021)

Hier haben die Kollegen grad ein Video zu produziert.
Würde ich im ersten Moment gerne drauf verweisen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7umnuKXNeiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Februar 2021)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Threshold,
> 
> gebe ich gerne weiter.  Aktuell ist hier keine Umsetzung geplant gewesen.
> Über uns wäre das aber sicherlich im Einzelfall zu realisieren.
> ...


Wenn ihr mehr Kabel-Unmut lesen möchtet, dann könnt ihr auch hier in den allgemeinen Netzteilthread rüberschauen: 





						Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen
					

war es nie ich finde die teureren auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert  Was eigentlich wirklich bedenklich ist, ist der Umstand dass sich diese unsinnigen Geräte wirklich verkaufen.   Da muss doch mehr gegen unternommen werden können. Der "leichteste" Schritt wäre natürlich der Aufbau einer...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Oder in den DP12-Releasethread: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...0-bis-1-000-watt-und-80-plus-titanium.600863/

Am wichtigsten wäre mMn. wirklich, die Garantie der POWER CABLE-Reihe auf zehn Jahre zu aktualisieren. Kabel mit nur drei Jahren Garantie zu einem Gerät mit zehn Jahren Garantie nachzukaufen wird sicherlich für viele Käufer ein abstoßender Gedanke sein...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile an der Kabelfront aus?
Werdet ihr die Kabel beim DP12 upgraden? Und die Garantie der Nachkauf-Kabel auf zehn Jahre anheben?


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. März 2021)

Bin ich aktuell dan. Ich hoffe das ich zu nächster Woche Neuigkeiten habe. 
Kommt aber scheinbar Bewegung rein.

VG

Marco


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. April 2021)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Bin ich aktuell dan. Ich hoffe das ich zu nächster Woche Neuigkeiten habe.
> Kommt aber scheinbar Bewegung rein.
> 
> VG
> ...


Wie sieht es aus, hat sich mittlerweile was bewegt?


----------



## psalm64 (1. Mai 2021)

Kann mich nur anschliessen.
Hab ein Dark Power 12 1000W gekauft, natürlich nur mit diversen Doppelstrang 6+2 Kabeln.
Fand ich bei einem Netzteil >250€ auch etwas schade.

Ausserdem finde ich es schade, das da nicht die "schönen" Kabel vom Pro dabei sind.
Wenn es nicht an der Verfügbarkeit gescheitert wäre, hätte ich nur wegen der Kabel gleich zum Pro gegriffen. Weil ob ich jetzt das 1000W für 270€ kaufe und 80€ (cablemod) extra für Kabel ausgebe oder gleich das Pro mit 1200W für 350€ macht ja dann auch keinen Unterschied. Aber irgendwann brauchte ich dann halt mal endlich das neue Netzteil, weil man mein "altes" 750er nicht gereicht hat und das Pro war halt nicht verfügbar (zu Normalpreis).


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht spendiert BeQuiet jedem Dark Power 12 Besitzer ja zwei einzelne PCIe Strippen aus der Pro Reihe, wenn man den Kaufbeleg plus Seriennummer per Mail einschickt. 
*lieb guck*


----------



## Dudelll (18. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht spendiert BeQuiet jedem Dark Power 12 Besitzer ja zwei einzelne PCIe Strippen aus der Pro Reihe, wenn man den Kaufbeleg plus Seriennummer per Mail einschickt.
> *lieb guck*


Gab nicht zufällig einzelne Kabel irgendwo oder ^^. Muss sagen mich nerven die Doppelstrang Kabel auch schon recht ordentlich grad, aber jetzt 20 Euro nur für 2 Kabel bezahlen kanns ja auch irgendwie nicht sein.


----------



## vfxworld (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei meinem im letzten Monat gekaufen Dark Power 12 850W waren leider auch nur Doppelstrangkabel dabei. Schade, die sind tatsächlich echt nervig.


----------

